# Hamilton pilot too big??? Opinions please



## jayd77 (Mar 26, 2010)

Went to the AD today and tried on the Hamilton pilot 46mm. Great looking watch. Still concerned about the size. I thought my wrists were 7 1/4. Below are the pics. I'd like to know others opinions. Thanks in advance


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Hard to say for sure without a side shot, but IMHO probably. Darn nice looking watch though. Personally, I think watch sizes will start shrinking in the next few years so I'd aim a bit smaller even if it fits perfectly.


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

I like it. But I do tend to like larger. 38 to 40mm to me don't "show" on my hands, but I am a 7.75". Might be personal taste but you also seem to be setting it behind the wristbone where your arm is thinnest, and it might accentuate the size of the watch. I just looked at my wrist and mine usually sit right on the wristbone.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Pilot watches are *supposed to be* big. What;d be the point otherwise?
As long the lugs don't cantilever off your wrist like a diving board, it's fine!
Good looking booger BTW.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

It looks good on your wrist. It's a "pilot" watch so it's supposed to be big.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

I concur its look great on your wrist,mind you my wrist is 6.5 I wear a oris TITAN CHRONOS at 47mm i also have a EHC CLASSIC II at 40mm which i find a bit small probably am used to bigger watches sizes.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Take into account that the average person will not know that it's a pilot watch and it's supposed to be big...they'll just see you wearing an oversized watch. 

Sometimes you just have to come to terms with the watch being too big. With the large watch trend some manufacturers border on ridiculous with the size of stuff that's coming out.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

IMHO it looks a wee bit ridiculous. I agree with the baron that watches are bordering on wall clocks, and that pilot would certainly fall into that category. If you like it though, why not try on the smaller size?


----------



## gk483 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish Hamilton would make their 42mm pilot in automatic....However, I would agree with most that it appears too large. Bummer.


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

gk483 said:


> I wish Hamilton would make their 42mm pilot in automatic....However, I would agree with most that it appears too large. Bummer.


They do make one @ 38mm................a bit smaller but without a bezel it might wear larger?

Yes, pilot watches were "big" - but that's big in a day when average was closer to 34mm for men. Today? Put me in the camp of "don't want a hockey puck".

But to each their own, only you can decide if it's too big - it's your call.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

They have the 42mm, but it's quartz. First time I saw that thing I wanted it, but no way on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## eddiemonster (Mar 15, 2010)

I considered this Hammy prior to buying my Pan-Europ. I also have a 7.25" wrist. Frankly, I don't think it looks right due to the fact that it is big diameter wise, but the height is thin. This just makes it look like you're strapping a pocket watch on your wrist. I have a Breitling SA and the thing is like 49mm, but it's height is proportionate- making it look very masculine & rugged. The Hammy may look masculine, but that's about it. I love Hammys, but I would pass on this one. I beautiful alternative would be the Team Earth series or Khaki Field Officer Auto series.


----------



## bmaben (Mar 13, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 7" wrist, and find mine quite comfortable. I think it looks awesome, and I get a lot of compliments on it. The diameter is quite big, but the watch is classy looking, thin(ish), and does not scream out when it's on your wrist.

Just decide if you like it. Who cares what everyone else thinks? Plus I try not to take style advice from strangers on an internet forum. You never know that person's background, what situations that they are wearing their watches in, etc.

Not that you should take my opinion, but I think the grey dial looks much better than the black by the way.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

ErikS said:


> Yes, pilot watches were "big" - but that's big in a day when average was closer to 34mm for men. Today? Put me in the camp of "don't want a hockey puck".


Many of them were 50+mm back then.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

NoleenELT said:


> Many of them were 50+mm back then.


Very few were that size...and they served a purpose. You're up there dogfighting in a propeller powered plane doing barrel rolls and what not...you needed to be able to just glance at your watch without having to decipher the time. The only "rolling" some of us do is when we roll out of bed...and an oversized watch isn't needed for that.


----------



## Progger (Apr 25, 2008)

Even though your wrist measures 7.25in, it is thick and narrow, so the watch is a little too wide for you IMHO. I wear my 46mm Pilot on a 6.75in wrist, but my arm is thin and wide and the lugs do not stick out.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

ErikS said:


> They do make one @ 38mm................a bit smaller but without a bezel it might wear larger?
> 
> Yes, pilot watches were "big" - but that's big in a day when average was closer to 34mm for men. Today? Put me in the camp of "don't want a hockey puck".
> 
> But to each their own, only you can decide if it's too big - it's your call.


Pilot watches back in the days were about 50mm large. Those weren't regulary watches for everybody,just for pilots. The Flieger's (the original pilot) were weared by German pilots in the WWII. They had sterile (no logo or date) dial,just a upside triangle and indexes of course.

I don't know why Hamilton made the triangle with tip down )


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

baronrojo said:


> Very few were that size...and they served a purpose. You're up there dogfighting in a propeller powered plane doing barrel rolls and what not...you needed to be able to just glance at your watch without having to decipher the time. The only "rolling" some of us do is when we roll out of bed...and an oversized watch isn't needed for that.


True...but 99.9% of people also do not need a watch that can withstand 60bar of water pressure, extreme magnetic fields, or accurately measure 1/8 seconds. Don't get me wrong, I love watches, and I buy into all of the figures and engineering. At the end of the day though, unless you are using your watch for a specific job (i.e. deep sea diving, rally co-driver), it's a piece of man jewelry. If we like the way that it looks, who cares if we are flying a German fighter plane or not?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Aesthetically, on y9ur wrist, it looks odd. Much too large.

As a relatively faithful repro, worn on the outside of a jacket, it looks fine.


----------



## jayd77 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input everyone. I really want a pilot watch but I think I've moved on from the Hamilton. Just too big for my wrist. Maybe I'll purchase an officer automatic in the future. Now after searching the forums I came across two pilot watches that are slightly smaller at 44mm. I currently have a 42mm omega speedmaster in my rotation and it fits great so I think a 44mm isn't much of a leap. The pictures are below. One is a steinhart and the other debaufre. After some research I found they are the same company. Anyway it appears they are quality Swiss made watches so I am definitely interested. I think they look great. However in my opinion I feel the steinhart model is a bit more to my liking. I cannot find where to purchase online. Any direction and input on the quality of the watch brands would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks too Big to me, IMHO the watch should not cover the entire wrist. I like my watches to hang just a bit, but that's me you may find it too your liking, but you asked for opinions. So that's mine.


----------



## scarlet knight (Oct 12, 2009)

You can buy those watches directly from their websites. Look at Laco watches, too.


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the Hamilton better than the watches shown in the picture above. Personally I prefer the elegance, steel numerals, and crown protection of the Hammy. That said the lugs on my Khaki Pilot do not extend beyond the width of my wrist.

Of the two watches shown I definitely like the Steinhart better than the watch below it.


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

Obersvations;

Hockey puck or bigger for me. But then, look at my wrist/hands. Watch looks just right on me. 44mm looks a weeeeee bit small. Did someone earlier say it looks masculine, but that's about it? See pic.










My brother's 40mm Junkers with my King Pilot.


----------



## ErikS (May 21, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Pilot watches back in the days were about 50mm large. Those weren't regulary watches for everybody,just for pilots. The Flieger's (the original pilot) were weared by German pilots in the WWII. They had sterile (no logo or date) dial,just a upside triangle and indexes of course.


Well.............  the ones I've owned (from the 40's) were a bit smaller, mid 40's to 40 but as we've all said - it's a personal decision, wear what you like.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah i know what you meant. Normal watches were smaller but pilots watches were bigger than the ordinary watches back then. Yours was a ordinary watch not a professional pilot's watch perhaps..


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

The watch is big, but then again and as previously stated, this is a pilot style and is supposed to be big. This leaves it to be a matter of personal choice. In my opinion, maybe it would be a bit large for an everyday watch, but I don't see any problem with it as a great weekender. Look at how many 50mm+ monstrosities that are out there. The watch is fine.


----------



## md324 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thankfully the lugs are short, but still too big IMO.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

bluloo said:


> As a relatively faithful repro, worn on the outside of a jacket, it looks fine.


Right. Pilot watches are big because they are meant to be worn like this.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Duder said:


> The watch is big, but then again and as previously stated, this is a pilot style and is supposed to be big. This leaves it to be a matter of personal choice. In my opinion, maybe it would be a bit large for an everyday watch, but I don't see any problem with it as a great weekender. Look at how many 50mm+ monstrosities that are out there. The watch is fine.


This. Anything under 55mm when it comes to WWII style pilot watches is small. 45-47mm, even on a small wrist strikes me as perfectly expected in a pilot watch.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

I had the same fear you did. I just bought a Hamilton Pilot (gray dial with light brown, croc-looking strap). I was never into the bigger faces but I couldn't help but fall in love with the simplicity and design. I think the bigger face shows off the movement extremely well. I also like the fact it can be a dressy watch, or worn on the beach.
This is my second Hamilton and won't be my last!


----------



## bmaben (Mar 13, 2010)

How is the lume on this watch?


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

bmaben said:


> How is the lume on this watch?


Not amazing, but decent, and there is a lot of it.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

jayd77 said:


> View attachment 571325


Since you ask, I think that looks daft, like something you should be strapping to your leg rather than your wrist. That the lugs are actually quite short doesn't help; the dial alone is almost as big as your entire wrist.


----------



## Progger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would say *very *decent, but I agree it is not amazing. The lume on mine glows all night long and remains clearly visible during this period of time. The lume is applied to the hands and to each and every minutes markers.


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Hamilton Officer 44mm, and honestly I thought it would be "too big" but the size is growing on me. Nice part about Hamiltons, it wouldn't be very hard to resell it


----------



## KyleA (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks great on your wrist, although I agree with previous post that it seems to be sitting a bit far back on your wrist. But it still looks great nonetheless. It's something different and new! You can pull it off! It does NOT look ridiculous! C'mon guys! My Steinhart is 47mm and my largest watch is...57 mm! Yes! 57! I have a 7.5 in wrist! And it looks great because of how it sits on my wrist and how the lugs are shaped. (and maybe cause im 21 but I dont think thats the main reason). I also have 51, 53 and 54mm watches! They look good big as long as you own the look. Don't pass up on the pilot for its "large" size. Its bold, new, and just awesome! 

Get it!


----------



## Nocturnal310 (Sep 17, 2011)

the main reason i didnt buy this pilot.....it was just too huge for my wrists and made it look like those tacky fashion designer over-sized watches.


----------



## woofman (Dec 28, 2011)

Nocturnal310 said:


> the main reason i didnt buy this pilot.....it was just too huge for my wrists and made it look like those tacky fashion designer over-sized watches.


Howdy guys, new here but not new to watches. I agree with this statement. Everytime I see a young man wearing a giant watch I think "what is he thinking". But them I am a bit older (43) so maybe its just my style. I did have long spiked hair and dressed like a biker when I was younger so I understand in a way. But I just dont get the giant watch thing. The lugs shoud never be to the edge of your arm. Also your actual wrist measurement is supposed to be above the bone and that is the traditional way of wearing a watch, but I dont wear a watch there myself.

I have a 7.25-.50 wrist but I am 6' 220 pounds with large hands and I will not wear a 46mm pilot or field. I will however wear a 46mm diver but that is my limit. I also don't like old school small watches either.

I used to have a collection of WWll items including a lot of german stuff brought back by someone my mother knew, uniforms medals, arm bands and patches, knives, etc. Included in that were two german airforce watches and a home made pilot. One was a Stowa 51mm maybe 52mm observer and the other a Hanhart. They were sent home by the same guy. They both had the original straps on them that were easily long enough to fit over a jacket or gloves and did not have adjustments to make them smaller to wear otherwise. In case you are wondering stupid me sold them in my younger days before I knew any better.

I was a first responder and time was always important. Nothing was better for a quick glance than a field or pilot watch but I still would not wear such a huge watch. But in the end if I liked it I would. So its really just about personal taste.


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

My brother just gave me this Swatch that he bought in Zurich in the Swatch shop from Swiss people, (it doesn't get more Swiss than that!). Look at the size of this thing as compared to my 46mm Hammy.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on guys, 46mm isn't a big watch. I wear a 52mm on a 6.5" wrist. Grow some nads and wear it like you stole it!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Shawnny said:


> Come on guys, 46mm isn't a big watch. I wear a 52mm on a 6.5" wrist. Grow some nads and wear it like you stole it!


This I gotta see. Your nads allow you to post a pic?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Will_f said:


> This I gotta see. Your nads allow you to post a pic?


If I can wear this at 52mm, anyone can wear a 46mm watch.


----------



## chuzzwuzzer (Dec 13, 2011)

Did u get your fingers caught in a bike chain by any chance !


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Shawnny said:


> If I can wear this at 52mm, anyone can wear a 46mm watch.


each to his own and all that, but that thing is almost as big as the back of your fist. You can't be under 30 and "wear" that, not in the sartorial sense!


----------



## TMac- (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it is an excellent post and style recommendation. By far the picture is one of the most useful I have seen lately, showing the skate board and chain ring along with the watch. The pic gives the reader a good understanding of who is making the recommendation and the type of crowd he runs with.

Obviously any watch this size would be rediculous to wear if you are giving a presentation to the board of directors.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

TMac said:


> I think it is an excellent post and style recommendation. By far the picture is one of the most useful I have seen lately, showing the skate board and chain ring along with the watch. The pic gives the reader a good understanding of who is making the recommendation and the type of crowd he runs with.
> 
> Obviously any watch this size would be rediculous to wear if you are giving a presentation to the board of directors.


So, I guess you think you have me all figured out? Well, I'm 46 years old, in better shape then most 20 year olds, race mountain bikes, make beautiful longboards (hence the ring and skateboard, and no, I never wear a watch like that in my boardroom.


----------



## woogy (Feb 8, 2012)

I think it looks fine , but lets talk watche's and purpose's of them. this hamilton is a pilot watch it's supposed to have a big face , the problem is that there folk's out there seeing them fashion wise. People that are tacky will buy a tw steel 52 mm and wear sun glasses in a night club. They wont go spend $1000+ on a 46mm unless they want to show off how much they paid. But that makes my point tacky person that does things just to show off , they dont apreciate the timepiece. BTW nothing against TW steel, it's just that's what usually tacky people buy , or invicta's for there large size also.... It looks great , Just remember apreciate the timepiece and forget about what anyone think's. Enjoy it


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

Shawnny said:


> If I can wear this at 52mm, anyone can wear a 46mm watch.


Hahaha I'd LOVE to see what you're driving now!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Carbon Everything said:


> Hahaha I'd LOVE to see what you're driving now!


What do you mean?


----------



## DJHolland (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a 9.25" wrist and regularly wear 44 and 46mm watches with no problem (my problem is in finding straps that fit properly) as they look like a 38mm would on your wrist. If I had your wrist size I would not wear that large of a watch, but that is only my opinion for my tastes. You need to wear what you want  Freedom of choice is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

woogy said:


> But that makes my point tacky person that does things just to show off , they dont apreciate the timepiece.


How do you know what people are thinking? Or why they buy and wear a particular watch?


----------



## woogy (Feb 8, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> How do you know what people are thinking? Or why they buy and wear a particular watch?


It's not what i think lol... Is what i see , you should know this. Now i just noticed that you are wearing an Invicta. If i offended you in anyway by saying that the majority of tacky people buy Invicta's for the size of watch and value they offer , Im sorry .. but to be honest with you out of this hole Thread , the one that looks tacky is you with that pic you posted , 46 year's old man wearing a robust size "Invicta" with a bike chain ring in the middle finger ..... Hmmm i just noticed why you quote'd what i wrote.. but hey that's how you role i guess LOL!


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

He's compensating for something!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

woogy said:


> It's not what i think lol... Is what i see , you should know this. Now i just noticed that you are wearing an Invicta. If i offended you in anyway by saying that the majority of tacky people buy Invicta's for the size of watch and value they offer , Im sorry .. but to be honest with you out of this hole Thread , the one that looks tacky is you with that pic you posted , 46 year's old man wearing a robust size "Invicta" with a bike chain ring in the middle finger ..... Hmmm i just noticed why you quote'd what i wrote.. but hey that's how you role i guess LOL!


I'm not offended. I'm pretty confident with my choices. I quoted you, because I didn't buy the watch for the reasons you stated. I bought the watch because I am a collector. I bought it because I like Russian diving watches, I have a bigger original Russian Diver that I don't wear at all. I bought it because it's a very good downsized example of that type of watch. And I bought it because it has a very beautiful engraved Unitas 6498 movement that can be seen through the back. I picked it up for a steal, in new condition with the new Red12 strap. Even if I didn't like the watch, I would have bought it to get the strap and the movement. Just because I posted a picture of my watch and ring, that doesn't mean I wear it out in public. A lot of collectors buy watches and never wear them. I do feel like you are stereotyping me, because I like something different then you. Kinda like, your choices are better then mine. And you're making assumptions about me, when you don't even know me. I think it's great that we all have different tastes in life. It would be pretty boring if everyone liked the same type of watch. I'm not here saying anything negative or making assumptions about your choices. I would like you to treated with the same respect. Oh, is there something wrong with wearing a ring on your middle finger?


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

woogy said:


> 46 year's old man wearing a robust size "Invicta" with a bike chain ring in the middle finger ..... !


What I can't figure out is, how'd you know he's 46??? LOL! It's nowhere in his profile or post.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Famousname said:


> What I can't figure out is, how'd you know he's 46??? LOL! It's nowhere in his profile or post.


See post #48.

I like the statement, "_the type of crowd he runs with." Like you can tell that just from a watch, a board and a ring. Like the crowd he runs with is better or something._


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

I know that Hamilton makes a 38 and 46 mm Pilot with an automatic movement, and a 42 mm Pilot with a quartz movement, but did they ever make a 42 mm Pilot with either a manual or automatic movement that was discontinued and could be found on the used watch market?

vincesf


----------



## joe_b (Sep 9, 2011)

IMO it's too big. It's a nice watch, but I don't like when the lugs extend beyond (or close to) the projected edges of your wrist. 

An AD try to sell me on a 45mm and my wrist size is a 6.5. The grounds for her strategy is that, "big watches are all the craze." I just can't buy into it. 


Sent from my lucky rocketship underpants


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

So, to the original poster, what you can learn from this thread is that you can't ask people on the internet for opinions about what watch to get.


----------



## jayd77 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well Noleen I think you're wrong. I am the original poster. I asked the question. I got the answer I needed and made my decision based on that the feedback I received. What I did "learn" is pilot watches are worn larger than other watches.Thank you everyone for your responses. I believe for my wrist size a 44mm Hamilton may be a better option.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

NoleenELT said:


> So, to the original poster, what you can learn from this thread is that you can't ask people on the internet for opinions about what watch to get.


You have to understand, that for some people, it's very hard for them to make these kind of decisions on their own. So, they look to those who know and have experience.

What I learned is that even in a watch forum, a place that I though would have more class and civility, there are douchy people that are just here to cut others down and make judgments about them, before they even know them. Because they are closed minded, and think it's their way or the highway. Like their decisions are better then everyone else's decisions. I expect that at the mountain bike forum I go to, because it's full of younger people. But, I didn't expect that here.

To the OP - I'm glad that you found an answer. But, watches, like fine wine or sushi is something that you develop a taste for. Your taste will change as you experience and learn more. Someday you may find that you like a 46mm watch. And it certainly doesn't look bad or out of place on your wrist. No one is going to look at it and think that it's looks stupid or to big.


----------



## joe_b (Sep 9, 2011)

I cannot believe how malicious this thread got. 

Jayd77, wear your Hammie in good health!


Sent from my lucky rocketship underpants


----------



## Carbon Everything (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish I could pat everyone on the back who still thinks the Internet is some peaceful place where we all share the same opinions.


----------



## joe_b (Sep 9, 2011)

Carbon Everything said:


> I wish I could pat everyone on the back who still thinks the Internet is some peaceful place where we all share the same opinions.


LOL

Sent from my lucky rocketship underpants


----------



## Peterszew (Dec 17, 2011)

bluloo said:


> Aesthetically, on y9ur wrist, it looks odd. Much too large.
> 
> As a relatively faithful repro, worn on the outside of a jacket, it looks fine.


I agree with the quote above...


----------



## Jamiesutto (Nov 29, 2011)

Carbon Everything said:


> I wish I could pat everyone on the back who still thinks the Internet is some peaceful place where we all share the same opinions.


Doesn't make malice right my friend. Funny thing is nearly 100% of these people wouldn't say these things to anyone's face. It's amazing how a keyboard and anonymity instills courage. Funny and sad.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Carbon Everything said:


> I wish I could pat everyone on the back who still thinks the Internet is some peaceful place where we all share the same opinions.


It often seems like a place where there are only two opinions: to follow every trend, or to blindly and passionately speak out against every trend at every opportunity possible.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

IMO it looks kinda silly big on you. Just being honest. It's a really nice looking watch... if you could find it 3-4mm smaller it would probably look ok. 

I have a similar issue with smaller watches... some absolutely beautiful pieces that just look silly on my mammoth wrists.


----------



## matt92617 (Mar 18, 2012)

Doboji said:


> IMO it looks kinda silly big on you. Just being honest. It's a really nice looking watch... if you could find it 3-4mm smaller it would probably look ok.
> 
> I have a similar issue with smaller watches... some absolutely beautiful pieces that just look silly on my mammoth wrists.


this watch looks fine. wear it a bit lower where your wrist is 3-4mm bigger and it will look even better.


----------



## stalepigeon (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed, I'm new to this forum, but nobody should have to hesitate about posting something because they think they may be ridiculed for it. Hey if you like it, buy it, as I've heard before the majority of people won't even notice your watch. To be fair to the majority of this forum though (from the posts I've read) people are generally very helpful and grown up with their responses, I suppose you will always have a few dicks lurking about.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Pilot style watches tend to look on the large sise on your wrist as they will have little or no bezel.

I chose this Tourby 42mm as my Pilot watch, they can be pricey, but it's a nice watch with unbeatable lume.


----------



## el.p (Apr 9, 2012)

For me there are no too big watches. I love u-boat style. I even own 1000 of feet. It's really heavy. I know it's not a pilot, rather diver, but it's big as well. Pilot watch have to be slightly bigger and overyone who is just a little interested in watches knows it's the way it should be.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

"Too big" in entirely subjective. If it looks too big to YOU, it is. If it doesn't, it isn't. What everyone else thinks doesn't really matter. Go try on the 49mm Omega AT XXL. It will make that Hamilton look puny by comparison.

Roger


----------



## hvntgtaclu (Jun 12, 2011)

Wrist shots are decieving , make almost any watch look bigger than it is. Ultimately, its your preference but to me, it looks a tad big on you.


----------



## Chrisje (Jun 25, 2015)

Shawnny said:


> So, I guess you think you have me all figured out?


You are too right. There's too much of that going on. While I agree with some posters that your watch wouldn't work for me in the sartorial sense, to each his own, right? When I lived in Stockholm, they wouldn't let me into certain bars because I didn't look the part with my doctor martens and my combat trousers & T, but meanwhile I was making more money than my suited up buddy who would get pulled to the front of the queue. I was an engineer at the time, he was a student.

And yes, that is a beautiful longboard.


----------

